

JSXM, a model-based testing tool #testing #java #eclipse - nmargaritis
http://www.jsxm.org/

======
nmargaritis
JSXM is a model-based testing tool. The tool is implemented in Java and allows
the automated generation of test cases based on a model of the software to be
tested. The model is expressed as a Stream X-machine (SXM). With the help of
JSXM the specifed model can be used for: Model Animation, Test Generation and
Test Transformation.

------
nmargaritis
JSXM serves as an Eclipse plug-in. It is a MBT coming from the academia. A
JSXM visual editor is planned to be released in few months too.

